# Stihl trimmer clutch housing retaining ring replacement



## tab_a (Jun 4, 2017)

This is the funky shaped ring that snaps in on the end of the rubber 'sleeve' in the clutch housing, on the FS250, and I think 120, 200, etc.

"Leveraged" it out ok, following the repair manual, but not going back in easily. Any tricks to this, or just brute force? 

Thanks.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 4, 2017)

Is it item #16 on page 28 of this PDF?
http://maquicasaperu.com/pdf/stihl/fs_120.pdf
I've never been near one of these units.
But just *guessing* from the parts diagram, it looks like you would use a tube to slide the "square~ish" ring into place.

Much like the way the tools for slipping a piston pin retainer ring in place work. 

Hopefully someone who knows, will chime in.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 4, 2017)

I could guess that is what he is talking about. But I don't know. And, since I do not own a FS250, could only guess how to put it back.


----------



## tab_a (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes that is the part I was talking about.

Ended up taking the shaft back out, and removing the partially inserted ring. Had been trying it with the side opposite the set screw inserted first. Switched that this time and put the side under the set screw in first. Then pushed the opposite side in--with a screw driver-- while squeezing the sides together with channel locks. After it's in, I see the side opposite the opening in the ring, doesn't go into the channel at all. Seems weird. Anyway, it's in, though there must be a better way! 

Thanks.


----------

